# Pit or Coon Hound?



## Southern_Gent (Dec 16, 2009)

First I would like to say, I have always owned Pits! And I love the breed, I have a four year old son, and we bought him a chocolate pit we named Levi, and he was i love with dogs from then on. But when Levi was about 8 months old some one stole him, and the boy asks about Levi every day. I leave for Iraq (again) this Sunday, so I dont want to buy him a new dog until I get back from Iraq (around this time next year). We just bought a house in Thomasville Ga, so when I come home we will be set up perfect to get out of the Army and start our life as a whole family all over (without daddy leaving for a year all the time).    So here is my question, I have recently fell in love with Coon hounds (all breeds) and how smart they are, but remember the fun of having a good pit. What would be the best dog for my son to have as a family pet? I would like to hear both sides best argument and pics would be great. If you say Coon Hounds, which breed? And why do you think your family dog/breed is the best? Thanks


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 16, 2009)

They were trying to ban pits in thomas county a year ago. I don't know if it passed or not. Both breeds have their good points. I would find out about the laws over there before I spent too much time deciding.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 16, 2009)

ejs1980 said:


> They were trying to ban pits in thomas county a year ago. I don't know if it passed or not. Both breeds have their good points. I would find out about the laws over there before I spent too much time deciding.



Thanks, they are not "banned" ( I have family there), I know a lot of people have big opinions on Pit Bulls and their stereotype, but I have had Pits for years and I know a good Pit is an awesome family pet.  

But you are 100% right about checking into the laws, a lot of places are banning pits cause of their stereotype, and its sad to say the least! If an unfit owner gets any dog of any breed they can become a problem, pits are just very determine and very strong dogs, and for one to fall into the wrong hands wound be a big mistake, and bad for the breed! But I know from experience a good Pit paired with a good owner can make an outstanding pet.


----------



## MULE (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for your service. 

I've got both currently and both do have their positives and negatives. 

The hounds do tend to like to wonder more, if your planning on not keeping it up. They tend to be a little more growly around strangers. They bark more. 

Check on your homeowners insurance on the pits. I wouldn't worry about the banning as much as the additional cost in insurance. My father-in-laws just went up cause they own huskies. There is a fairly long list of dangerous dogs and pits are on the list.


----------



## spilltheblood (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought my first dog that I could call my own when I was 18 and now im 25and have never looked back. She is protective, smart and has a drive to make me happy like ive never seen. You know every guy has the smartest and best dog in the world but I would never choose another breed for around the house protection and loyalty and wanting to please its master. just my2c.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice looking dog, I like her collar


----------



## spilltheblood (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks thats my baby. Just as aggressive or as gentle as I want her. She is also great around kids.


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 17, 2009)

If the dog is just a family pet, go for the pit.  I dont think you can find the same kind of love and loyalty from any other breed.  They are downright fantastic dogs to their owners.  I have never owned a coon hound but I think they have certain purposes and I dont think they would perform as well in the family pet department.

Make sure to give the pit the proper amount of socialization and I cant think of a better breed for your family or your son.


----------



## cobb (Dec 17, 2009)

can't beat a good pit as far as a family pet.


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 17, 2009)

check your insurance policies on dog breeds.....


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Get a SBMC.  Good mix between a pit and  a coon dog.  They'll hunt coons and anything else you want if you train them.  Very protective over the family.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here get a pit mine is awsome he's the best tempured dog ive ever saw i love him could'nt give me 1000 dollars for him now he turns 1 in jan but i take him to this thing called the farm swap every two weeks and he loves the atintion the over 70 people give him and is fine around the other dogs and every thing he just dont like it when the pigs squil but thats good because i use him as a catch dog on hogs but get the pit deffintly.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah I have always had Pits and I know they are a wonderful pets, I do work my dogs, some times with hunting and sometimes with just games, but I like to keep them as inside dogs. I think it would be cool to have a dog that could track, I could come up with plenty of games for me and the boy to play with a good tracking dog. Keep the opinions coming! I have a year to decide! If you think a Coondog would be a good pet what breed (I.E. bluetick, english, walker, blood hound)? Thanks again guys, and thanks for the pictures


----------



## SteveP (Dec 18, 2009)

Definitely the Pit. As another poster said, she can be as calm or as aggressive as I want her to be.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 18, 2009)

honestly i think the prettiest coon hound breed is the english redtick.They come in various patterns etc .check em out.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bluetick, or Black an tan


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, English Red Tick, and Blue ticks are very pretty dawgs! I like the way they look alot, but dont know much about there temperament or the way they act on a daily basis. I only know what I read about them, and they seem really smart.


----------



## cobb (Dec 18, 2009)

Redbone


----------



## Old Blue21 (Dec 18, 2009)

A coon dog is all about the person their with and how much time u spend with them just like any other dog... just like a pit if u raise em right and arent mean to em they will be like any other dog and wont bite ppl just my 0.02


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 19, 2009)

Feel free to post pics of your favorite dogs and tell why the are your pick?


----------



## spaz1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 13 year old yellow lab, 4 year old jack Russell and my new little girl is a 11 month old pit all three are great dogs , but just like kids each very different all very good around my kids all three love to hunt, play with the boys,and would take on a grizzle bear if it was after me or my family,,,


----------



## bigbuckgal (Dec 23, 2009)

My husband and I hog hunt and have had various hounds and dogs of all types.  We currently have two dogs that are "pets" in addition to our hunting stock.  We have a 4 year old male pit that is awesome and one of the best dogs I have ever had.  I have 3 children and he plays, protects and watches over them with his life.  He can sleep in bed with my 8 year old son at night and catch a rank hog the next morning.  We also have one Blackmouth cur that is a pet and is great.  She is a great watch dog and equally great with the kids and family.  BMC are great dogs just as are most hounds, however they have alot of drive and need a purpose just as most hounds do, so you need to keep them active because if they become bored than can cause issues, ie. chewing, diging up the yard etc.  So basically it is just what fits your lifestyle and what you want in a dog, but both would be a great choice.


----------



## billy-84 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would have to say a pit just check into the back groung and check out the parents. See what type of temperments they have. Good luck and thank you for serving our country.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Look at my avatar. That is Bell. She is about 45lbs and is a very nice dog. Very gentle and loving. The great thing about raising a hound is you control how it turns out like any other dog. Mine can sleep with the best of them, is house broken, and an inside dog, but goes hunting and is a very good dog all around. She has a wonderful personality and I wouldnt trade her for anything. Its all about how they are brought up. Bring em up family pets and thats what they will do and do good. They just need structure and teaching just like every dog does.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## hotamighty (Dec 27, 2009)

I think that it depends on how they are raised, and if raised right a pitt is the best family dog in the world. We got ours when he was 8 weeks old and he is 8 years old now. He was easy to house break and has stayed inside ever since we got him. He loves all kids and any adult that will pet him and play tug of war with his rope. I have never owned a coon hound so dont know much about them, but like mentioned earlier check a pitt puppys  background and love them and they will love you back twice as much. Here are some pics of our baby.


----------



## Davans (Dec 27, 2009)

AmStaff Pit

Also check out an Akita.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 27, 2009)

Davans said:


> AmStaff Pit
> 
> Also check out an Akita.



It's funny how some places don't allow pits but an amstaff is ok. I have allways liked pits and will probably allways have one. There are some bad ones out there but thats because irresponsible owners. If a small dog bites or snaps at me it gets a second chance but even though I love my pit she only gets one chance to try to bite me or anyone I have over that isn't causing trouble. 
Good to hear they didn't ban them. I know there was a kid on a trampoline over there that got killed by one and there was a strong support by the sherriff and many people to ban them. Sad thing was the dog had gotten loose many times before and the mother said the dogs were going crazy the hole time she was out there jumping.


----------



## black an tan man (Dec 28, 2009)

black an tan its in my main pic


----------



## cbaker (Dec 28, 2009)

i think you should get a hound dog, my bluetick is house broken and still has the taste of the woods.. but it all depends on how you raise them on how well their temperment is..

this is my boy Boe..


----------



## southern_pride (Dec 28, 2009)

Heck I'll play.
It's obvious which one I prefer.




































That's my wife and Mike Griffin from the Tenn Titans










Our main stud Blade and 2 of his pups at the Atl show.





A lil girl at a show in NC that didn't have a dog to show, so we let her show Blade. 






























Our male Hova





Our big boy Blade





A Blade son, Scribble.





A Blade daughter, Trouble.



























We raise and show the bully style pit, but we still hold the "game bred" style of pit close to our hearts too.





And we have hundreds of more pics on our website
www.southernpridepitbulls.com

Oh, but a coon dog is GREAT too!!


----------



## Davans (Dec 29, 2009)

SouthernPridePitBulls.

Oustanding pics of some really nice Pits.

Makes we me want to rethink my plan of getting an Akita. We have a Pit and she is one of the best pets I have ever seen. Very sweet and GREAT with kids. The only thing that makes her imperfect is that she does not like other critters...dogs, cats, squirrels, chickmunks, bees, wasp...you name it. It ain't allowed around our house.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

i love pits but remember your goin to iraq for a year, god forbid anything should happen, but if it does you wont be there to stop it! jmo


----------



## Southern_Gent (Jan 3, 2010)

*True, but...*



satman32935 said:


> i love pits but remember your goin to iraq for a year, god forbid anything should happen, but if it does you wont be there to stop it! jmo



Thanks man, I completly understand what your saying, but.. Im in Iraq now, (just got here today, been sitting in Kuwait for almost 2 weeks) and I wasnt going to buy any dog before I left (dont want to put any extra pressure on the wife ya know?), Im going to buy my boy a pup when I come home. But i do understand what you are saying. Thanks again


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 3, 2010)

No matter which dog you decide to go with check out the parents. The way you raise a dog is 99 percent of it's temperment but that other 1 percent can be bad in any breed. Pits have the upper hand in this because more are raised as pets where most hounds are kenneled and used for hunting. You can play games with any breed. Whether it's hide and seek or fetch your son can have fun. That picture of southernprides pit pulling a sled with the kids on it looks like it could be a blast also. He has to put alot of time into his dogs to get what he does out of them.


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Jan 3, 2010)

I go for blueticks
there eaiser to train and the are good dogs


----------



## shdybrady19 (Jan 4, 2010)

I havent read this whole thread but I would go with a coon hound if you are deployed in iraq. I have had pits and bully breeds just like you and dont believe them to be aggresive. But as you know you have to be a much more dominant alpha then you would other breeds. I would either hold off until you get stationed home and can be there all the time or get a coon hound. Just my insight


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jan 4, 2010)

*its not the breed but how its raised.*

Both breeds are fantastic dogs. I have owned both. In any breed you will have the odd dog that turns out different. but in my opinion, a coon hound would make a better family pet. they are the all around dog.


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 7, 2010)

To Southern_Gent
I have had pits all my life, love the breed still have them and have 4 little ones.The only thing that put my mind toward getting a Hound was huntin coon on WMAs.Pits are not aloud on wma so if I wanted to hunt with a dog it would have to be something other than the only breed I have ever delt with so here we are looking for a hound. Just food for thought








[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## mscampbell45 (Jan 14, 2010)

*pits my choice.*

First off, thank you and god bless you and every man and woman in your company for the job some take forgranted.I myself raise bully pits and show them as does southernpridepitbulls and I raise my 3 yr old and 9 nieces and nephews around them.The bully breed is bigger but more laid back than th game bred pits.I had and have both strains on my yard. On the other hand , one of your posters has bought a black and tan coon hound pup from my dad. If you want to go that route thats fine also.It will give you a chance to spend some quality time with your lil man in the woods.Its all in what you want in the long run bud.Hope you figure it out and be safe.


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had both. Pits and coondawgs. Both are great. But I like a pit more. I have gad bad luke with them getting ran over. Got a bluepit now for sale. and I have had 2 rednose pits. both got ran over. and both were my babys. I miss them. and wish i could have stoped it. I could have if i would just put them in the pen. But i can't see them put up in a pen. so i just let them run lose. never had any problems. Her are some pics of both Hause is first and Sarge is secound and then Blue AKA Blue Iron


----------

